# Post Your Inc2 Screenshots



## JAS_21

I figured I would make a thread to discuss themes, widgets, and customizing your homescreens for the Incredible 2. Please keep it clean.

Here's mine right now. It's a simple ICS theme for CM7, but pretty basic.


----------



## jpp44345

A humble setup for a humble man. CM7.1 ICS Theme, Go Launcher EX


----------



## JAS_21

jpp44345 said:


> A humble setup for a humble man. CM7.1 ICS Theme, Go Launcher EX


I haven't tried Go Launcher, I have ADW EX. I should try it, but I hate not using an app I paid for lol.


----------



## Express1

Here my current setup MIUI 11.18 always subject to change.


----------



## jpp44345

JAS_21 said:


> I haven't tried Go Launcher, I have ADW EX. I should try it, but I hate not using an app I paid for lol.


Go Launcher EX is quite good. Give it a whirl.


----------



## aardvark502

My main screen http://db.tt/tRWo7Tqc

On a side note taptalk fc's when I try to upload through it so I have to use dropbox. Is anyone else experiencing this? I am on miui.

Tap'n on miui incredible 2


----------



## JAS_21

aardvark502 said:


> My main screen http://db.tt/tRWo7Tqc
> 
> On a side note taptalk fc's when I try to upload through it so I have to use dropbox. Is anyone else experiencing this? I am on miui.
> 
> Tap'n on miui incredible 2


I upload my screenshots to Picasa. You can sync all your Picasa pics with Gmail, and they show in gallery. I turn the sync off though.


----------



## neur0tk

JAS_21 said:


> I upload my screenshots to Picasa. You can sync all your Picasa pics with Gmail, and they show in gallery. I turn the sync off though.


That is sexy mannn

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## neur0tk

http://db.tt/enkNZcBd

My homescreen... I am running Zeus









Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cvo515

neur0tk said:


> http://db.tt/enkNZcBd
> 
> My homescreen... I am running Zeus
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


What is that lock screen app/widget?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## neur0tk

cvo515 said:


> What is that lock screen app/widget?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Lock screen widget from the market it is free..

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aardvark502

http://db.tt/ma24ywbl

Not to shabby if I say so myself

Tap'n on miui incredible 2


----------



## Skillz360

My home screen running Miui 1.11.18
Added the Wu-Logo







-NFR
Font: Champagne & Limousines
Dock built in wallpaper custom - NFR
Mclock
Minimalistic Text
Musicmod

Follow me [twitter]davedemaria[/twitter]


----------



## JAS_21

Skillz360 said:


> My home screen running Miui 1.11.18
> Added the Wu-Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NFR
> Font: Champagne & Limousines
> Dock built in wallpaper custom - NFR
> Mclock
> Minimalistic Text
> Musicmod
> 
> Follow me [twitter]davedemaria[/twitter]


I'm not a big fan of Miui icons (too much like iphone), but I like your dock setup.


----------



## Skillz360

JAS_21 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Miui icons (too much like iphone), but I like your dock setup.


Thanks


----------



## repilce

Here's my Liquid Smooth 3.2 homescreen with LP.


----------



## aardvark502

Lockscreen
Main
Second

Tap'n on CM7 incredible 2


----------



## PacerguyDon

Here's my take on Ics


----------



## cvo515

PacerguyDon said:


> Here's my take on Ics


Very cool


----------



## neur0tk

PacerguyDon said:


> Here's my take on Ics


Sweet man


----------



## zax10




----------



## aeroevan

Here's mine right now


----------



## ph1nn

I keep mine pretty close to stock CM 7.1 nightlies, I love the stock look and green/orange color scheme. I don't really like 5 button docks because I rarely use the additional two.


----------



## JAS_21

aeroevan said:


> Here's mine right now


Nice.....


----------



## wyattyoss

Cyanogenmod 7

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

http://imageshack.us/g/535/shot000005.png/

my dinc2 running cm7 with the aero kernel. the theme was created by me.


----------



## ubuntunerd




----------



## tattedupboy

The main home screen panel of my Incredible 2 running Cm7 with the Epic Blue and Bold theme.


----------



## JAS_21

ADWLauncher EX
CM7
ICS Theme

Main screen - Center









Right









Left


----------



## xRogerxC

tattedupboy said:


> The main home screen panel of my Incredible 2 running Cm7 with the Epic Blue and Bold theme.


Looks really nice. Great job.


----------



## vaulter03

[aimg]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SsS_nGADUvM/TuzHoWwUFkI/AAAAAAAAAk0/jfTn0NfWdII/w301-h500-k/11%2B-%2B1[/aimg] Protekk's ICS Beta 2


----------



## triumphrider




----------



## Fallendown2005

MIUI FTW.........


----------



## toneman

My current configuration. The basics are: Rooted with liquid ROM, epic bold blue theme. One of the pics from the Skull wallpaper pack vol. 1 that I have modified in photoshop. And another wallpaper with different icons. If there is anything else you would like to know about, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

